# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  good diet while on steroids?

## gnarly

this is the diet i have been doing since the begining of the new year...
-meal 1
3 regular eggs, 3 eggs whites, 1 cup oatmeal
-meal 2
50 grams protien, 50 grams waximaize, 2 spoons of peanut butter (all natural)
-meal 3
8-10 oz chicken with 1 cup rice/ 1 potato
-meal 4
50 grams protien, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 spoon peanut butter
-meal 5
8-10oz steak 1 cup rice/ 1 potato
-meal 6 
8-10oz chicken 1/2 cup rice/ 1/2 potato
-meal 7
1 cup egg white beaters, 50 grams protien, 1 cup oatmeal
-post workout
50grams protien, 50 grams waximaize
what do you guys think?

----------


## stephenk

man judging for most of the diets u guys have i gotta eat about 3 more meals just to catch up.

looks good hope i can have something going like that if and when I do decide to try some gear

----------


## mmmmma

> man judging for most of the diets u guys have i gotta eat about 3 more meals just to catch up.
> 
> looks good hope i can have something going like that if and when I do decide to try some gear



Learn to diet properly BEFORE you touch any gear, once you do cycle you will not only maximize your gains, but also keep them.

----------


## shifty_git

think ya diet needs a lot of work still -

break it down in2 macro nutrients (carbs, protein and fats)

whats ya stats and goals?

----------


## Von Dutch

> Learn to diet properly BEFORE you touch any gear, once you do cycle you will not only maximize your gains, but also keep them.


Ver good answer!

Try to add some veggies, fruits. 

Post workout you should asap take dextrose/fructrose/vitargo for your glycogen level. Than after a few minutes a protein shake. Than a good meal.

Before going to bed try cottage cheese. That contains very slow proteins ideal during the night.

Add some fish(salmon, makrel, sardines, haring) for good fats.

----------


## gnarly

right now im 6ft and bout 270 pounds 23 yrs old and i dont know what my body fat is and im not all solid i have some flab in my chest and around my waist im looking to turn it all into solid i just started this diet and i dont do a lot of cardio yet i just started hitting the gym hard last week as of now i do 15minutes of cardio before i lift and 1ce i go back to school in 2 weeks im going to start running more often

----------


## Bigmax

Bro,no such thing as turning fat to muscle...your diet is not that bad...just needs to tweeked a bit...try doing cardio first thing on an empty stomach(before your 1st meal)...make sure your rice is brown and your potatos sweet as they are low glycemic...tell you the trusth this is the wrong forum....

----------


## longhorn814

if you cant do your cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach..do it immediately after training..not before..you can do some before to warm up but for fat burning purposes do it after training..your diet isnt that bad, just needs to be tweaked a bit..yes this is the wrong forum too

----------


## Bigmax

LOL...^^^^^^^...I just said all that....LOL

----------


## longhorn814

> LOL...^^^^^^^...I just said all that....LOL


damn you!!!  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## The Deuce

Either way it still seems yummy... god i am starving... no eating before cardio... ahhhhh oh well i will eat when i get back  :7up:

----------

